
How much money will your idea make you? - kareemm
http://blog.reemer.com/how-much-money-will-your-idea-make-you
======
K2h
"Excel is about as sexy as a pig wearing a miniskirt" - loved that.

Great post - remembering that a better definition for how successful X is
could be how much money you will make instead of how many users you have is
worth repeating..

after all, if you believe in price elasticity - a free product should have
infinite users even if it is crap.

I think just about every project I start is done with a back-of-the-envelope
type calculation on return, return on time, return on money, etc. I forget not
everyone does this.

